# will Malibu springs fit on cruze struts?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Go to the spring manufacturers website and see if the PN's are the same or maybe look at the specs of both to see if they are near the same.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I couldn't find any coil springs on Rock Auto for the Cruze, oddly, but the stock springs for the Malibu are there and show all the spring dimensions that you can use to compare if you can find the Cruze's dimensions.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

I know the Eplison platform and the Cruze's Delta platform can interchange some suspension parts as used for racing upgrades, but I wouldn't think springs would work. The Malibu has a fully independent suspension and the Cruze uses a torsion/twist beam rear axle with conventional shocks, so you'd only be able to use the front springs if they were the same size. Even if you you could physically install them on the front struts, that generation Malibu was quite a bit heavier than the Cruze and the spring rates would likely be way off and too stiff that could result in a terrible ride and kill your struts much quicker.

Definitely do some research and see if there's a chance they interchange, but I wouldn't get your hopes up. In the grand scheme of things a quality set of springs shouldn't be super expensive and you could always sell the Malibu ones and get something specifically engineered for the Cruze.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

There are lowering springs for sale on this site quite often for reasonable prices as well. Just join a Malibu forum and post yours for sale.


----------



## Mboyer197 (Mar 16, 2017)

I figured that's what I would end up having to do. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Quick search points to no especially if we talking 2011 and some 2012 Cruze where the entire fronts were redesigned. Best bet is find the ones for your car as too stiff a spring (if they fit in theory) isn't going to be the best feel. FWD bump steer is not fun to have on purpose.


----------

